# "Woman" magazine features Brownowl23!



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Great article hun, I am reading it now  

Thank you for putting your story across 
Anyone else seen it/read it ?

~Dizzi~


----------



## tatty (Jul 11, 2007)

yep i read it
it was really good!
loved the pics!!

tatty xx


----------



## SUSZY (Nov 3, 2006)

hi I remember her telling me about it but not what mag
is it this months and is it still in the shops


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

This weeks issue and I bought it today


----------



## Caz (Jul 21, 2002)

It's in the shops until next Monday.


Fab article and lovely pictures. Thos eboys are just the scrummiest, loveliest pair....after my Benjamin of course. 

Chris, I loved the way you get compared to celebs like Julia Roberts and Jennifer Lopez! 

C~x


----------



## ikklesmiler (Jul 19, 2007)

I bought it today... the boys are just scrummy!!!!!   
Am so pleased you finally got your babies hun, what a journey you had to go on.   

Ann Marie xxxxx


----------



## FairyDust2012 (Jun 5, 2007)

hi i havent seen it, why was she featured? xxx


----------



## Martine ჱܓ (Apr 22, 2004)

Oh must get it tomorrow


----------

